# Getting Kegs Filled With Commercial Beer



## xframe88 (12/12/11)

Hi guys,

Excuse the basic question but Im new to the world of kegerators.

Aside from homebrew, is it possible to get your personal kegs filled by commercial brewers?
Is this something many micro-breweries are willing to do, or is that not normal?

Im in Perth, we have no shortage of great breweries, I just dont know if what Im asking is possible.

Cheers


----------



## Fodder (12/12/11)

Little Creatures used to sell kegs and also a smaller self contained party keg type thingo. Not sure if they still do it or not though???

Whether you could just swap an empty with a full one with them or get them to fill yours though I have no idea. Cant hurt to ask them and see whats what...


----------



## argon (12/12/11)

There's plenty of places around that sell commercial kegs for parties etc. Most pubs will sell you a keg with a deposit for return of the keg. If you wanted, you could either just hook up to your system, or transfer to your cornies and return the keg whenever you wanted.

Edit: i'm sure if you called one of your local micros, they'd sell you a keg. The price though may be a touch prohibitive, especially if you're only buying 1 at a time.

Edit Edit: Would love to walk into Archive and buy a keg off them of something... perhaps a 50 of Brewdog Hardcore :beerbang:


----------



## MarkBastard (12/12/11)

Argon, I would go halves in a keg of Brewdog Hardcore IPA if you wanted to. I don't have a 50L coupler though. We could transfer to two 19L and split the rest in two 9L or something haha.

As for the OP, I know some of the smaller breweries will allow this. The brew on premises ones certainly do and some even loan you corny kegs and you return them later on once the beer is drunk. I also hit up the Northern Rivers brewery a few years back and they said it should be possible if I bring a clean keg etc (they're now defunct).

I'd doubt someone like Little Creatures would let you though.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/12/11)

Brewdog hardcore only comes in 30L.

It isnt always available, but I'm sure I could arrange something.....

They use key keg couplers, you would have to have your own one of these as well....


----------



## argon (12/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Brewdog hardcore only comes in 30L.
> 
> It isnt always available, but I'm sure I could arrange something.....
> 
> They use key keg couplers, you would have to have your own one of these as well....


We shall be in touch h34r:


----------



## jayse (12/12/11)

xframe88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Excuse the basic question but Im new to the world of kegerators.
> 
> ...



What is the reason you want to do this? 
If it was the same keg as the brewery use then it can get cleaned and filled with the rest in a kegging run no problems but the only money and time you would save is in the transport not having to return it, maybe a factor if you plan on taking a keg and go live out in woop woop for a while.
Any brewery will want to put it through their cleaning etc with the other kegs for the run. Clean the outside yourself pretty well first and I think there might be someone willing to do it.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/12/11)

hahahaha wtf


----------



## Spork (12/12/11)

Call your cornie a growler and fill it x 9...


----------

